

The Spotify Student Discount is here - kzahel
http://news.spotify.com/us/2014/03/25/the-student-discount-is-here/

======
kzahel
They are using something called
[http://www.sheerid.com/](http://www.sheerid.com/) to verify student status.
This strikes me as a little strange that such a service exists, does that not
violate HIPPA laws?

~~~
dragonwriter
> They are using something called
> [http://www.sheerid.com/](http://www.sheerid.com/) to verify student status.
> This strikes me as a little strange that such a service exists, does that
> not violate HIPPA laws?

HIPAA deals with health information, which doesn't seem to be at issue here.
FERPA deals with education information, but specifically permits disclosure of
"directory information" without prior consent. [1]

[1]
[https://www2.ed.gov/policy/gen/guid/fpco/ferpa/students.html](https://www2.ed.gov/policy/gen/guid/fpco/ferpa/students.html)

